# Kleine Wasserläufer und Rückenschwimmer



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

hallo,

meine __ wasserläufer und __ rückenschwimmer haben ordentlich für nachwuchs gesorgt.  
heute war der ganze teichrand von der neuen brut besetzt


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hi Galrian,

haste Foto gemacht?  Was ist eigenltich der Unterschied zwischen __ Wasserläufer und __ Rückenschwimmer? Ich glaube, ich hab nur Wasserläufer ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

hallo,
also __ wasserläufer sind die tierchen, die sich so grazil auf der wasseroberfläche fortbewegen, während __ rückenschwimmer zu den wasserwanzen gehören und nur zum luftholen nach oben kommen.
ich hab jedenfalls beide und sie sind immer lustig anzuschauen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

*außerdem können  Rückenschwimmer stechen...*

allerdings hab ich mit Ihrem Stachel noch nie Bekanntschaft gemacht. Sie werden ja auch teilweise Wasserbienen genannt.

mfg

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

hallöchen,

fotos habe ich leider keine  , die sind zu klein. folgen wenn ich mein mikroskop habe.
die __ wasserläufer gehören auch zu den __ wanzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hi all,
also vor dem Biss bzw. Stich braucht mann keine Angst haben. Aus eigener Erfahrung,mann überlebts (und frau sicher auch   )
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

*...*

Hallo zusammen,

also vor den __ Rückenschwimmer o.ä. braucht man sich wegen eines Stiches nicht zu fürchten, im Gegenteil, die hauen eher ab. Anbei 2 Fodos derselben ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab gestern auch bei mir (Teich 3 Wochen alt) schon __ Wasserläufer- und Rückenschwimmernachwuchs gesichtet. Ich wunderte mich schon und dachte, dass vieleicht die Eier oder Larven in den eingesetzen Pflanzen waren. Plötzlich kam ein ausgewachsener __ Rückenschwimmer angeschwimmen.
Ist schon klasse zu beobachten.
Außerdem sind schon einige Libellenlarvenhäute an den Pflanzen und jede Menge anderer Insekten im und am Teich. Schneckenbabys sind auch da. Die Kaulis haben schon Hinterbeine. Davon hab ich zwei Arten. Grau/braune, die bekommen schon fast Vorderbeine und schwarze.

Und das beste ist: Das Wasser ist mittlerweile glasklar. Sicht bis auf den Grund (ca. 1,00 m.)


----------

